# Fat people on dims



## luscious_lulu (Jul 31, 2010)

How many fatties are on dims! Roll Call!

1. Luscious_lulu


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 31, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 31, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
__________________


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 31, 2010)

There are no fat people on the Dimensions Forums!


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 31, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 31, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)


----------



## 1300 Class (Jul 31, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 31, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx


----------



## Myn (Jul 31, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn 

I'm such a joiner.


----------



## imfree (Jul 31, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn 
9. Imaginative Imfree


----------



## Britty (Jul 31, 2010)

Almost everyone on here is fat?! I don't think I got that part when I signed up...I figured dimensions would help me with my carpentry business. You know, measuring and things.


----------



## imfree (Jul 31, 2010)

Britty said:


> Almost everyone on here is fat?! I don't think I got that part when I signed up...I figured dimensions would help me with my carpentry business. You know, measuring and things.



I went through something like that, myself, when I
signed up a few years ago. I was into 
Electromagnetics and figured someone here could
help me figure out how to propel one's self into
other Dimensions. I was OK with it here because I 
found a great bunch of fat people, like myself, and 
others who adore fat people. Win/win!


----------



## calauria (Jul 31, 2010)

Meesh!!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 1, 2010)

There are no Fat People! 

Fat People are Just a Myth!


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 1, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn 
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 1, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn 
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 1, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn 
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
*12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!*


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Aug 1, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn 
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 1, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn 
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)
14. Goofy Girl


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 1, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn 
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)
14. Goofy Girl
15. Lovelyone


----------



## jdsumm (Aug 1, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)
14. Goofy Girl
15. Lovelyone
16. jdsumm


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Aug 2, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)
14. Goofy Girl
15. Lovelyone
16. jdsumm
17. EtobicokeFA


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 2, 2010)

Holy cats if the Latino Thread got deleted I hope I folder-copied that Puerto Rican lady's Betty Boop avatar... it rocked, cholita-wise.:smitten:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Aug 3, 2010)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Holy cats if the Latino Thread got deleted I hope I folder-copied that Puerto Rican lady's Betty Boop avatar... it rocked, cholita-wise.:smitten:


 OK I found it~ happyface83; what a pretty lady!!!:smitten:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 4, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)
14. Goofy Girl
15. Lovelyone
16. jdsumm
17. EtobicokeFA
18. Ninja Glutton


----------



## Inhibited (Aug 4, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)
14. Goofy Girl
15. Lovelyone
16. jdsumm
17. EtobicokeFA
18. Ninja Glutton
19. Inhibited


----------



## mango (Aug 4, 2010)

*I'm fat on the inside.


*


----------



## Beep (Aug 4, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)
14. Goofy Girl
15. Lovelyone
16. jdsumm
17. EtobicokeFA
18. Ninja Glutton
19. Beep (and I'm a noob on here still!)


----------



## Inhibited (Aug 4, 2010)

Its whats on the inside that counts...


----------



## BigCutieQTPie (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm FAT inside and Out:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Filly (Aug 5, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)
14. Goofy Girl
15. Lovelyone
16. jdsumm
17. EtobicokeFA
18. Ninja Glutton
19. Inhibited
20. Filly (waves and watches my arm wobble)


----------



## kristineirl (Aug 5, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)
14. Goofy Girl
15. Lovelyone
16. jdsumm
17. EtobicokeFA
18. Ninja Glutton
19. Inhibited
20. Filly (waves and watches my arm wobble)
21. kristineIRL ^_^


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 6, 2010)

I was sure there'd be more fat people than this! Ya'll must be deluded.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Aug 6, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)
14. Goofy Girl
15. Lovelyone
16. jdsumm
17. EtobicokeFA
18. Ninja Glutton
19. Inhibited
20. Filly (waves and watches my arm wobble)
21. kristineIRL ^_^
*22. Cleofatra_74 :kiss2:*


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 6, 2010)

mango said:


> *I'm fat on the inside.*





Inhibited said:


> Its whats on the inside that counts...



Exactly. If you feel fat, you are fat.


----------



## Adamantoise (Aug 8, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)
14. Goofy Girl
15. Lovelyone
16. jdsumm
17. EtobicokeFA
18. Ninja Glutton
19. Inhibited
20. Filly (waves and watches my arm wobble)
21. kristineIRL ^_^
22. Cleofatra_74 
23. Adamantoise (...) :happy:


----------



## agnieszka (Aug 9, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)
14. Goofy Girl
15. Lovelyone
16. jdsumm
17. EtobicokeFA
18. Ninja Glutton
19. Inhibited
20. Filly (waves and watches my arm wobble)
21. kristineIRL ^_^
22. Cleofatra_74
23. Adamantoise (...)
24. agnieszka


----------



## Micara (Aug 9, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)
14. Goofy Girl
15. Lovelyone
16. jdsumm
17. EtobicokeFA
18. Ninja Glutton
19. Inhibited
20. Filly (waves and watches my arm wobble)
21. kristineIRL ^_^
22. Cleofatra_74
23. Adamantoise (...)
24. agnieszka
25. Micara


----------



## Miss Liz (Aug 9, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)
14. Goofy Girl
15. Lovelyone
16. jdsumm
17. EtobicokeFA
18. Ninja Glutton
19. Inhibited
20. Filly (waves and watches my arm wobble)
21. kristineIRL ^_^
22. Cleofatra_74
23. Adamantoise (...)
24. agnieszka
25. Micara
26. Miss Liz (joins the fun & gets rid of you haven't posted in a while message!)


----------



## great bear (Aug 9, 2010)

Miss Liz said:


> 1. Luscious_lulu
> 2. littlefairywren
> 3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
> 4. Pickleman
> ...



27. Great Bear


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 10, 2010)

Miss Liz said:


> 1. Luscious_lulu
> 2. littlefairywren
> 3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
> 4. Pickleman
> ...


 
27. Great bear
28. Mz_puss !


----------



## mz_puss (Aug 10, 2010)

great bear said:


> 27. Great Bear



28. Mz_puss:kiss2:


----------



## Beep (Aug 20, 2010)

I got missed out because my post had to be approved...I did reply, see above. I'd like to be added.


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 25, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)
14. Goofy Girl
15. Lovelyone
16. jdsumm
17. EtobicokeFA
18. Ninja Glutton
19. Inhibited
20. Filly (waves and watches my arm wobble)
21. kristineIRL ^_^
22. Cleofatra_74
23. Adamantoise (...)
24. agnieszka
25. Micara
26. Miss Liz (joins the fun & gets rid of you haven't posted in a while message!)
27.Great Bear
28.Mz-puss
29. Beep


----------



## TwilightStarr (Aug 25, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)
14. Goofy Girl
15. Lovelyone
16. jdsumm
17. EtobicokeFA
18. Ninja Glutton
19. Inhibited
20. Filly (waves and watches my arm wobble)
21. kristineIRL ^_^
22. Cleofatra_74
23. Adamantoise (...)
24. agnieszka
25. Micara
26. Miss Liz (joins the fun & gets rid of you haven't posted in a while message!)
27.Great Bear
28.Mz-puss
29. Beep
30. TwilightStarr


----------



## Dmitra (Aug 26, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)
14. Goofy Girl
15. Lovelyone
16. jdsumm
17. EtobicokeFA
18. Ninja Glutton
19. Inhibited
20. Filly (waves and watches my arm wobble)
21. kristineIRL ^_^
22. Cleofatra_74
23. Adamantoise (...)
24. agnieszka
25. Micara
26. Miss Liz (joins the fun & gets rid of you haven't posted in a while message!)
27.Great Bear
28.Mz-puss
29. Beep
30. TwilightStarr
31. Dmitra (DameQ was fat, too!)


----------



## Adrian (Aug 26, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)
14. Goofy Girl
15. Lovelyone
16. jdsumm
17. EtobicokeFA
18. Ninja Glutton
19. Inhibited
20. Filly (waves and watches my arm wobble)
21. kristineIRL ^_^
22. Cleofatra_74
23. Adamantoise (...)
24. agnieszka
25. Micara
26. Miss Liz (joins the fun & gets rid of you haven't posted in a while message!)
27.Great Bear
28.Mz-puss
29. Beep
30. TwilightStarr
31. Dmitra (DameQ was fat, too!)
32. Adrian, I finally made it.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome all the fatties


----------



## Dromond (Aug 27, 2010)

1. Luscious_lulu
2. littlefairywren
3. Succelent Spiritangel (sorry you know if it starts with Luscious Lulu lol)
4. Pickleman
5. CastingPearls (waving chubby dimpled bat-wing arm)
6. Australian Lord
7. CarlaSixx
8. Majestic Myn
9. Imaginative Imfree
10. Superodalisque (looks down and realizes she absolutely MUST raise her hand)
11. Punkin1024 (Yup, I'm fat!)
12. thirtiesgirl ~ WOOT!
13. Fat.n.Sassy (Yee Haa!)
14. Goofy Girl
15. Lovelyone
16. jdsumm
17. EtobicokeFA
18. Ninja Glutton
19. Inhibited
20. Filly (waves and watches my arm wobble)
21. kristineIRL ^_^
22. Cleofatra_74
23. Adamantoise (...)
24. agnieszka
25. Micara
26. Miss Liz (joins the fun & gets rid of you haven't posted in a while message!)
27.Great Bear
28.Mz-puss
29. Beep
30. TwilightStarr
31. Dmitra (DameQ was fat, too!)
32. Adrian, I finally made it.
33. Dromond (I'm such a joiner)


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 27, 2010)

Dromond, we love joiners :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 27, 2010)

one of us
one of us
one of us...........................


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 27, 2010)

"It's only water in a stranger's tear. Looks are deceptive, but distinctions are clear."


----------

